# Mulch Lock?



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience with this stuff called Mulch Lock? I saw it at my local Earl May and thought I would look it up. It has mixed reviews everywhere. I would like to try it but $38 might be a bit pricey.
Mulch Lock 16000, Ready-to-Use, Pack of 1 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00G8R71H4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_lneOCb05Z93RW


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Hoping this stuff helps so I don't have to rake up mulch that flies into the yard anymore or not as often.


----------



## M311att (May 22, 2017)

Seems like something I would have a use for. Be sure to let us know it works for you.


----------



## lilslugger (Aug 7, 2019)

How'd this work for y'all? Would like to use on my decomposed granite that is near a downspout and french drain to prevent the pebbles washing onto the driveway.


----------



## g01fer41ife (Mar 4, 2020)

Interested to see if this works. Please keep the post updated with progress.


----------

